# Fulltimers wildcamping in UK



## Angelwitch (Dec 5, 2015)

Are there any members who are fulltimers out there? We sold up and moved into the van 3 months ago.Idea being to follow coastroad around UK, but we get side tracked! We will probably do this for another 18 months and then maybe try out a ferry for warmer climes, who knows , we have no firm plans apart from finding real ale pubs!:cheers::


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 5, 2015)

Good luck with that, full timing in an English Winter must be Hell , get a Ferry to France and on down to Spain and Portugal, cheaper and warmer , that is if circumstances allow of course.


----------



## BeyondTheVan (Dec 5, 2015)

Angelwitch said:


> Are there any members who are fulltimers out there?



Yes! Almost! Hello! 

I say almost because I'm still finishing off our LDV Convoy luton van motorhome conversion. Parked up in a friend's field (technically a CL that rarely gets used!) in Worcestershire with the caravan next to it but now living in the van properly (caravan has now become the tool store!).

Heading to Wales for Christmas and New Year to give the wild camping life a try out, then plans for more UK touring in the New Year, then on to Europe!

The van is self sufficient with power, heat, good water storage, fixed bed, shower, toilet, etc. Very much looking forward to 2016 

Rich.


----------



## Angelwitch (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello Vindiboy,so far not too cold! really want to see all of UK before going abroad,also its breaking the kids in gently that i'm not around my youngest is only 18 and had a bit of a ''wobble'' about it


----------



## Angelwitch (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello too,BeyondTheVan......wow,sounds good wish we had skills to self build! we may bump into each other next year then. Going 'home' for Christmas,starting to wind our way back now,due to pressure from children.After new year we are thinking of kicking off in Berwick-upon-Tweed area and going up and around Scotland until April time..............could be a snowy time!!


----------



## Discokegs (Dec 6, 2015)

Any pics of your van?


----------



## roamingman (Dec 6, 2015)

Angelwitch said:


> Hello too,BeyondTheVan......wow,sounds good wish we had skills to self build! we may bump into each other next year then. Going 'home' for Christmas,starting to wind our way back now,due to pressure from children.After new year we are thinking of kicking off in Berwick-upon-Tweed area and going up and around Scotland until April time..............could be a snowy time!!



Hi if you get near Banfff/Macduff,  we could meet for tea/coffee.


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Angelwitch said:


> Hello Vindiboy,so far not too cold! really want to see all of UK before going abroad,also its breaking the kids in gently that i'm not around my youngest is only 18 and had a bit of a ''wobble'' about it


  I love my van Summer or Winter but would definitely want electric if living in it in Winter in UK,   I hope you enjoy your adventure, and it works out for you, it is a great way of life with the extra freedom it gives you , have fun.


----------



## Flyboy (Dec 6, 2015)

*full time*

I have been totally off grid for 5 months now do not have a solar panel just a 120 battery not had any problems as of yet has for not coping with the British weather my van is a lot warmer than my house ever was , I'm down in Cornwall at the moment and will be till the end of January hardest thing for me is finding fresh water I know of only 4 taps in and around bude. Been on a camping site only once other than at two wildcamping.co.uk meets cannot say enything bad about being on the road and wish I had done it 30 years ago


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 6, 2015)

Good luck to all you full timers. I love my van but not sure about a total gypsy life.
If you are struggling for water have you tried church yards, sometimes there is an outside tap. Also, when I was travelling I bought the 5 ltre bottles from a supermarket which is quite cheap for drinking and river water for washing and toilet.


----------



## carol (Dec 6, 2015)

Can't see what the problem is if it's a public tap? Presume they mean a cemetery? It can't happen that often as they're usually out of the way.


----------



## alcam (Dec 6, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Why does everyone seem to think that it is acceptable to take water from churchyards?



Because there are no witnesses


----------



## struanhellier (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes, now almost exactly a year full timing for me. No downsides whatsoever - with a decent van the cold is totally irrelevant; in fact there is no better feeling than being cosy and warm while all hell is breaking loose outside. I very rarely use campsites, have a Gaslow system, proper winterisation and a decent solar panel. Most of my time is in England, but I've passed through eight other countries with no issues whatsoever. A wonderful way to live in every respect.


----------



## HelenandJan (Dec 6, 2015)

Angelwitch said:


> Are there any members who are fulltimers out there? We sold up and moved into the van 3 months ago.Idea being to follow coastroad around UK, but we get side tracked! We will probably do this for another 18 months and then maybe try out a ferry for warmer climes, who knows , we have no firm plans apart from finding real ale pubs!:cheers::



Sounds fab and just what we had planned from tomorrow when we rent our house out.  However we are in Cumbria and the floods have caused major devastation.  God knows where we are going to stay.  All local wild camp sites unsafe or flooded.  Feeling pissed off!  Totally.


----------



## ultimatebuffalo (Dec 6, 2015)

*Wildcamping in the U.K. vs Europe*

I am new to this forum, glad I found it though, some cool people and information here. I will post some brief information on my experiences. In brief, I have travelled around mostly Europe, on an off, for several weeks at a time, over a period of 20 plus years, either backpacking, cycling, hitchhiking or more recently motor-homing  in a variety of vans, such as a Peugeot Partner, Peugeot Expert, Renault Master type vans and hopefully soon to acquite Fiat Ducato van or similar wide bodied vehicle.

What I look for when "wild camping" is firstly : safety : can I park up somewhere without being either 1) arrested, 2) robbed or 3) hassled. Second on my list comes water, ie access to clean drinking water. Is there a source of nearby water from which I can fill up water containers ? In France it is easy with camping aires and the like, that country is superbly set up for the Camping-Caravanner-Motorhomer. However, in the U.K., it is not set up like this at all. So, water access is way more complicated, but not impossible. In my view, large motorhomes/vans in U.K. cities is a nightmare. Parking risks/clamping/fines. I can't be bothered with cities. OK, one can use the Camping and Caravanning Club's sites, (which are well equipped), but this is going way off-topic as this website is I believe all about "wild camping" ie off the grid, and since I have a lot of experience "off-grid" or "wild-camping", I shall stick to this.

Water can be got from rivers and streams : since it rains so much in the U.K., obtaining decent freshwater should never be a problem. Think of places like Dartmoor, Exmoor, Brecon Beacons, Peak District, Lake District, Forestof Bowland etc etc.......all these places have myriad opportunities for copious quantities of fresh water. Obviously one needs to make sure it is drinkable ie no sheep have pissed in it. Boil it if in doubt, or use iodine.........How can one fill up the massive water tanks in a van quickly from a river or stream. Think of a cyphon system. Length of long hose needed. Not everyone can carry 20 litre plus jerry cans hundreds of meters from river or stream back to your van. Given industrial quantities of U.K. rainfall, you could try capturing rainwater ! I think either Wales or Scotland are probably the best places for wild camping in the U.K. as there are less people there. 

In France, water is available on camping aires (sometimes you must pay a small amount ie € 5). I have also found public water taps in normal car parks. Any village, town or city that was Roman would normally have a public fountain. Sometimes these are hard to find. I had to search hard in Lyon in France to find one this summer (it was by the river). I had to ask locals where there was one. In Spain, water is easily obtained pretty much everywhere. Because of the former massive presence of Romans in Spain, pretty much every city without exception has a public water supply meaning fountain ("fuente de agua (potable)")

Safety wise, I actually feel most safe wild camping in France, the countryside and mountains have a calm and safe feeling about them. The beaches, from the border with Spain up to the north, are starting to have some restrictions placed on them viz a viz moter homes. I was down south of Bordeaux this summer and upon reading the local paper discovered that the local police were starting to clamp down on wild camping in none "camping-aire" locations. 

Here is a secret bit of information which I shall reveal to this community : apparently, if you park up your vehicle on the car park of a shop/supermarket overnight, the police cannot touch you because it is private property. Example : car park of "Carrefour" supermarket. They are a large private company. The French police have no jurisdiction on their car parks. Same applies to Auchan, Decathlon, Lidl, Aldi........Ikea......some places have HUGE car parks........and I have seen some places have a dozen large motorhomes parked up overnight. Nobody bats an eyelid. It is normal over there !! La vida bella !! I can't imagine being able to do this in the U.K., let alone feeling safe doing so.

Regarding electricity, best to have solar/wind/large batteries..........sometimes difficult to get power unless you pasy for it. 

Regarding weather, and after having talked about safety and water a fair bit, weather is something I could go on about for years. I will cut straight to the chase. The weather in the British winter is just horribly DEPRESSING. Why ? Well, I think that the absence of decent amounts of sunshine, too much wind pretty much all the time, grey skies, too much rain. But the absolutely worst thing is NO SUNSHINE. For this reason, U.K. wild camping between October and March is a big no no. I would consider only really south of Bordeaux for some sunshine, Pyreness can have some nice snowy and sunny weather if you like skiing. Wild camping in Spain in the winter is OK, pretty much all the way from Valencia down to Tarifa is good. The warmest spot being the coastline between Denia and Alicante with Calpe of particular note. The west coast of Portugal is going to be windier and greyer with the sea colder. If you don't like rain you might consider Europes only desert. This is the area around Almeria. If you are a person that likes skiing like me and sunshine, I would recommend the Italian Dolomites where they have 300 days a year of sunshine which is probably where I will be in early 2016.

Reference water in the mountains, now we are talking........How about the purest, best water possible, naturally filtered by rocks and vegetation, absolutely pure. Just make sure no sheep have pissed in it higher up the slope. Think snow melt-water etc. Where there is snow, there can always be water as snow is just a colder version of water !!

That's me done for the moment. Would appreciate any feedback or questions.


----------



## HelenandJan (Dec 6, 2015)

struanhellier said:


> Yes, now almost exactly a year full timing for me. No downsides whatsoever - with a decent van the cold is totally irrelevant; in fact there is no better feeling than being cosy and warm while all hell is breaking loose outside. I very rarely use campsites, have a Gaslow system, proper winterisation and a decent solar panel. Most of my time is in England, but I've passed through eight other countries with no issues whatsoever. A wonderful way to live in every respect.




What van you got?  Where you got planned over winter?


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 7, 2015)

quote  ''Reference water in the mountains, now we are talking........How about the purest, best water possible, naturally filtered by rocks and vegetation, absolutely pure. Just make sure no sheep have pissed in it higher up the slope. Think snow melt-water etc. Where there is snow, there can always be water as snow is just a colder version of water !!                     I agree about the water but you also have to be aware that Farmers are using a lot of chemicals  and these can leech into water sources so be a bit careful about that, as kids we used to drink from local streams and thought if the water was running over gravel it was OK to drink, well it must have been I am still here 60 years on Hee Hee. I have caught rain water run off from the roof of my van in the past and filtered it for use in the van tank, I wouldn't drink it straight but boiled is OK, when in Portugal early this year lots of vanners were catching rain water and this was on an Aire where there was a water tap ??


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 7, 2015)

*fulltiming*

hello angel witch...........I been full timing for 2.5 years now, in a trigano tribute 2.3 jtd...theres at least 4 methods of heating it........I cannot see the problem of overwintering in uk, it obviously depends what motorhome you got, and what heating etc, and there are some  newer vans now coming along which have better designed insulation eg kingham or timberland etc....my advice would be to get one with gas heating, and of course if you are looking at newer stuff, not really necessary, you are looking at more hefty prices, but if you sell a house or anything, fulltiming can save a hell of a lot on running........pughed2


----------



## 271 (Dec 7, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Why does everyone seem to think that it is acceptable to take water from churchyards?



Because it is.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 8, 2015)

ultimatebuffalo said:


> I am new to this forum, glad I found it though, some cool people and information here. I will post some brief information on my experiences. In brief, I have travelled around mostly Europe, on an off, for several weeks at a time, over a period of 20 plus years, either backpacking, cycling, hitchhiking or more recently motor-homing  in a variety of vans, such as a Peugeot Partner, Peugeot Expert, Renault Master type vans and hopefully soon to acquite Fiat Ducato van or similar wide bodied vehicle.
> 
> What I look for when "wild camping" is firstly : safety : can I park up somewhere without being either 1) arrested, 2) robbed or 3) hassled. Second on my list comes water, ie access to clean drinking water. Is there a source of nearby water from which I can fill up water containers ? In France it is easy with camping aires and the like, that country is superbly set up for the Camping-Caravanner-Motorhomer. However, in the U.K., it is not set up like this at all. So, water access is way more complicated, but not impossible. In my view, large motorhomes/vans in U.K. cities is a nightmare. Parking risks/clamping/fines. I can't be bothered with cities. OK, one can use the Camping and Caravanning Club's sites, (which are well equipped), but this is going way off-topic as this website is I believe all about "wild camping" ie off the grid, and since I have a lot of experience "off-grid" or "wild-camping", I shall stick to this.
> 
> ...





An excellent first post buffalo which raises some pertinent points regarding wild camping both in the UK and Europe.I have filled up using my 2 watering cans in some highland rivers when running short of water.After once seeing a sheep carcass in a Scottish stream I always walk upstream for a couple of hundred metres to check first before taking any water from the river.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Dec 16, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Why does everyone seem to think that it is acceptable to take water from churchyards?



Perhaps because I take about 2 litres and do not fill my tank.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 16, 2015)

Been full timers since 2006 can't say we have ever had a problem with UK winters easier to keep warm than it was in the house. We have never travelled to far from our Norfolk base as I still work but our van is not just for travelling it is our home.


----------



## alcam (Dec 16, 2015)

'Obviously one needs to make sure it is drinkable ie no sheep have pissed in it.'

How do you know when a sheep has pissed in the water ?


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Dec 16, 2015)

alcam said:


> How do you know when a sheep has pissed in the water ?



Don't know but that would be really ba-a-a-a-a-ad


----------



## F4K EM (Dec 16, 2015)

*Water*



alcam said:


> 'Obviously one needs to make sure it is drinkable ie no sheep have pissed in it.'
> 
> How do you know when a sheep has pissed in the water ?



You get a yellow warning, but not from the Met Office


----------



## dippingatoe (Dec 17, 2015)

carol said:


> Can't see what the problem is if it's a public tap? Presume they mean a cemetery? It can't happen that often as they're usually out of the way.



Living out in a country district before I started travelling I was involved with running the local church.  Not only were we responsible as a parish for ALL our running expenses but we had to chip in several thousand every year towards the Church of England running costs.  As there were only 160 in the parish this was hard to do.  If you companioned they said "Well close the church then"

I have only had water once from a church which I had just visited.  They had things for sale and I bought a doz eggs and two nice post of jam, and put a small donation in the door - Next morning I saw the man from next door come to open the church and asked if I could fill with water, and he was quite happy for me to do so.  I think water to fill a tank is only pence but I wouldn't do it without asking someone.  Not sure if cemeteries are owned by the council

I generally book into a caravan site every once in a while, visit with friends and fill up etc.    But my tank is large so if I am VERY careful would last nearly 2 weeks


----------



## dippingatoe (Dec 17, 2015)

PS - started travelling in Jan 2014 went straight up to the north of Shetland through Cairngorms, and Orkney, then down West Highland and Outer Hebrides.  With the heater inside I wasn't cold, and at that time of year pretty well all the Scottish site swear closed so I was off gird nearly all of the time till June


----------



## Angelwitch (Dec 17, 2015)

Dippingatoe,I was hooked on reading your travels,but it all seems to have gone wrong I got as far as "Brae" and now the pages will not load    ?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 17, 2015)

We have been full timing since 2009.  We spent the first winter in the UK but after that we head for Spain.  "Costa Calida" is the "warm coast".  Inland Spain can be colder than the UK as can France and Italy from experience.

We find that even with 2x130w Solar and 330Ah of batteries the long nights take a toll on power.  No we don't live like hermits or spend nights in Bars so need to keep ourselves warm and occupied.  At 15:55 (Spanish time) and its 18.4c and has been dry and sunny all day.   We left the UK in early December this year due to other commitments but the fog and rain reminded us why we go abroad.  We just got into France before storms wreaked havoc in the north of the UK.

Back in April


----------



## dippingatoe (Dec 17, 2015)

Angelwitch said:


> Dippingatoe,I was hooked on reading your travels,but it all seems to have gone wrong I got as far as "Brae" and now the pages will not load    ?




Huuummmmm.  Was this recently or some time ago?

I know the folk who host the first site HOME - The World is my Lobster  have been under some sort of cyber attack for the last week or so, but everything seems in order from my end today

Its difficult for me to check as it recognises me as soon as I enter the address.  Would you mind having another look and letting me know so I can check what the problem might be

Many thanks
Sue


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

dippingatoe said:


> Huuummmmm.  Was this recently or some time ago?
> 
> I know the folk who host the first site HOME - The World is my Lobster  have been under some sort of cyber attack for the last week or so, but everything seems in order from my end today
> 
> ...



Works okay for me.


----------



## QFour (Dec 17, 2015)

MoonFruit who host a vast number of sites us included have had problems with a Denial of Service Attack. They were warned on Thursday that if they didn't pay up then they would be shut down. So they shut themselves down instead. I cannot reach the site you mentioned. Their first one is ok but the 2015 one is down.  500 Internal Server Error

..


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 17, 2015)

Under linux you can use tors which keeps you anoneymouse.:lol-053:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Dec 17, 2015)

What do you do for administration details where you have to have an address?,  Registration of vehicle, with Insurance, Driving licences , medical needs, all of the thing you have to have to exist in this country. The list goes on and if you go abroad there are MOT tests  pensions?? Tax  authority letters and demands. You know the things that jam my letterbox, with a demand you pay, answer, need.  The travelers (Pi***) do not tend to bother with these things but if something like tax and insurance is cancelled you could have it confiscated, then what.  You never knew it happened but that is no excuse.
There are loads of people doing it for many reasons but I just cannot see how they keep ahead of things.


----------



## 2cv (Dec 17, 2015)

dippingatoe said:


> Huuummmmm.  Was this recently or some time ago?
> 
> I know the folk who host the first site HOME - The World is my Lobster  have been under some sort of cyber attack for the last week or so, but everything seems in order from my end today
> 
> ...



The site works fine for me. I happened to go to page 92 and was surprised to see the aircraft by a croft. i remember it sitting at Sumburgh airport in the mid 80s. It was French and had been written off after a landing gear problem.  ASN Aircraft accident 29-MAR-1981 Potez 840 F-BMCY


----------



## dippingatoe (Dec 18, 2015)

QFour said:


> MoonFruit who host a vast number of sites us included have had problems with a Denial of Service Attack. They were warned on Thursday that if they didn't pay up then they would be shut down. So they shut themselves down instead. I cannot reach the site you mentioned. Their first one is ok but the 2015 one is down.  500 Internal Server Error
> 
> ..



Yes there must be a lot of things like this going on.  My Wordpress site is hosted by Ezee and they have been installing new stuff and moving servers so they don't get caught out.  For the last couple of days its been a bit flaky.  Sometimes there and sometimes not.   Hopefully they will get it sorted out before long


----------



## dippingatoe (Dec 18, 2015)

2cv said:


> The site works fine for me. I happened to go to page 92 and was surprised to see the aircraft by a croft. i remember it sitting at Sumburgh airport in the mid 80s. It was French and had been written off after a landing gear problem.  ASN Aircraft accident 29-MAR-1981 Potez 840 F-BMCY



Thanks for that  You can imagine my surprise when I just clocked it across the fields ......  

Shetland was great.  Because of the earlier post about the missing links I went and started reading that section myself and it brought it all back.  I really loved it up there.  I did get to see the northern lights one night not far from the airport.  Sitting in the ruins of The Jarlshof at midnight. 

Most of the links seemed to work for me though some are missing.  I will go back sometime and tidy it up, but if you come across a page with no forward link just click the brown box at the top left hand corner of the page which takes you back to the main menu.

I am not much of a 'techie' with all of this and find it hard


----------



## Teutone (Dec 18, 2015)

GWAYGWAY said:


> What do you do for administration details where you have to have an address?,  Registration of vehicle, with Insurance, Driving licences , medical needs, all of the thing you have to have to exist in this country. The list goes on and if you go abroad there are MOT tests  pensions?? Tax  authority letters and demands. You know the things that jam my letterbox, with a demand you pay, answer, need.  The travelers (Pi***) do not tend to bother with these things but if something like tax and insurance is cancelled you could have it confiscated, then what.  You never knew it happened but that is no excuse.
> There are loads of people doing it for many reasons but I just cannot see how they keep ahead of things.



+1, how are you all managing this?


----------



## Teutone (Dec 18, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> If you really have to ask then fulltiming is probably not for you



sorry but what a rubbish answer.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Dec 18, 2015)

Their are various ways ie use a relatives or friends address as your own, helpful if they also allow you to go on the electoral list or there are several companies like Boatmail that provide a residential address and various other services, My parents have a granny annexe  so we are registered there and on the electoral list so all should be well for us, if not using proper full timers insurance which it seems a lot of us don't and it is not always available (age and price of vehicle dependant) you have to be a bit careful what is said when applying etc, most other things they are happy with  a care of address,


----------



## Teutone (Dec 19, 2015)

swiftcamper said:


> Rubbish maybe but so true



ok thanks. Next time somebody asks how to fit a solar panel, the answer will be "if you don't know how to fit one, then its not for you"

I don't want to be spoonfed but sharing experience and pointing people in the right way, isn't that what a forum is about?


----------



## Teutone (Dec 19, 2015)

FULL TIMER said:


> Their are various ways ie use a relatives or friends address as your own, helpful if they also allow you to go on the electoral list or there are several companies like Boatmail that provide a residential address and various other services, My parents have a granny annexe  so we are registered there and on the electoral list so all should be well for us, if not using proper full timers insurance which it seems a lot of us don't and it is not always available (age and price of vehicle dependant) you have to be a bit careful what is said when applying etc, most other things they are happy with  a care of address,



thanks for your help. we are not planning to be "full time" Fulltimers but may need/want to stay 3-4month on the road or go abroad longer than the usual holiay.
I have found boatmail already but wasn't sure if insurance will accept this. I don't fancy to pay £25 each to change address for MH, car and scooter everytime we have a new address.
Also don't want to be registered with family to avoid any council tax or house insurance problems. Would like to be independent as much as we can.


----------



## Angelwitch (Dec 19, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> Works okay for me.


Yes ,working again  and raining,that's my morning sorted.Thankyou Sue for my entertainment


----------



## dippingatoe (Dec 19, 2015)

Angelwitch said:


> Yes ,working again  and raining,that's my morning sorted.Thankyou Sue for my entertainment



Great - let me know if it goes down again.  It's not something that I check regularly   Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 20, 2015)

Teutone said:


> thanks for your help. we are not planning to be "full time" Fulltimers but may need/want to stay 3-4month on the road or go abroad longer than the usual holiay.
> I have found boatmail already but wasn't sure if insurance will accept this. I don't fancy to pay £25 each to change address for MH, car and scooter everytime we have a new address.
> Also don't want to be registered with family to avoid any council tax or house insurance problems. Would like to be independent as much as we can.



We are insured with Comfort on the Full Timing Policy.  We use our daughters address.  She moved last year so when I contacted Comfort, I was initially told there would be a charge but when I confirmed the address I was told because the change was just a contact address and we were paying the Full Timing premium there was no additional charge.  We have been on the road 24/7 since 2009.

3 or 4 months on the road is not full timing.   Comfort define full time or long terming as 8 or more months in the van per year.  The difference is full time has no UK residence, Long Terming is being in the van for 8 or more months but still retaining a UK residence.   Watch the small print in some other policies as they limit the duration of any stay out of the UK.

There is no need to register at any address but the premiums reflect this.  Your licence and vehicle must be registered somewhere to be legal however and you must be contactable through that address. 

The government is proposing to limit from April any benefits paid if you leave the UK for more than a month.  This will affect Council Tax relief and Housing benefit among a host of other benefits.


----------



## DocMartin (Dec 20, 2015)

Flyboy said:


> I have been totally off grid for 5 months now do not have a solar panel just a 120 battery not had any problems as of yet has for not coping with the British weather my van is a lot warmer than my house ever was , I'm down in Cornwall at the moment and will be till the end of January hardest thing for me is finding fresh water I know of only 4 taps in and around bude. Been on a camping site only once other than at two wildcamping.co.uk meets cannot say enything bad about being on the road and wish I had done it 30 years ago



I just saw your Boscastle to Tintagel video, wish I was there. I left a comment. I'd like to spend a few months doing what you're doing but I have to work unfortunately.
Chris


----------



## 2cv (Jan 17, 2016)

dippingatoe said:


> Thanks for that  You can imagine my surprise when I just clocked it across the fields ......
> 
> Shetland was great.  Because of the earlier post about the missing links I went and started reading that section myself and it brought it all back.  I really loved it up there.  I did get to see the northern lights one night not far from the airport.  Sitting in the ruins of The Jarlshof at midnight.
> 
> ...



I found a couple of photos of the inside of the Potez


----------

